# Best Baitcaster combo for under $100



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I am considering getting a new baitcaster, why I am not sure as I can barely cast the one I borrowed from my father. When I look @ them on cabelas.com, it seems I will have a much easier time with the magnetic brakes ( I believe my current reel has centrifical brakes? I don't really know). The reel that I am currently the most interested in is the Daiwa Exceler. It seems to be a great reel for about $80. 

As far as rods, I'm not sure, but I would like a medium heavy power, fast action 6' 6" rod. I'm currently looking @ the Berkley Lightning rods, only because a member here suggested them to me. I will most likely buy an old model off of ebay model off of ebay because you can get one for less than $30. 

Any suggestions are appreciated, I am absolutely not opposed to anything used, so if you've got something, let me know. The other thing I'm considering is buying a left handed reel. I like the thought of being able to use it exactly like my spinning rigs.

Thanks!


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

check out www.basspro.com they have some good deals right now on rod and reel baitcaster combos


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would go with a Bass Pro Extreme Combo. They are on sale in a catalog I just got. Normally they are around $129 I think. Best combo for the money. I havent found anyone that doesnt like their Extreme rod. I think the sale is for $99, but I dont remember. Might be a little lower. If your interested let me know and I will give you the sale code when I get home.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

Its a great price, actually. The reel goes for $80 usually, and while I haven't used this particular rod, every Daiwa rod I have used was great. You mentioned Exceler and I had to dig for a minute to remember where I just saw this combo for sale @ this price.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I am a firm believer that you get what you pay for, especially in reels. Ncraft's suggestion of the BPS Extremes is a good one. For a reel, I'd suggest the Shimano Citica or the Abu Garcia Revo S. The Citica is $119 and the Revo S is $129 with a $20 rebate. This is more than you wanted to spend, but that will give you a very good budget combo with a reel that has a centrifugal brake. I have a 6'10" MH BPS Extreme with a Revo S and it does great for worms and jigs. HTH!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I will def. check out those deals. I will most likely buy them off of ebay as it's still cheaper. Keep the suggestions coming, Is there a pole for $75 or under that is nice? As of now I am going with the Berkley Lighning.

Thanks!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just checked and the sale on the BPS Exteme combos is online at Bass Pro Shops for $69. You WILL NOT get a better set up for this price!!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Check out the new BASS master magazine. THey have several rods listed for under $70 bucks. Id also say yay on a new Citica.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

ncraft150 said:


> I just checked and the sale on the BPS Exteme combos is online at Bass Pro Shops for $69. You WILL NOT get a better set up for this price!!!!


The combo for $70 is an extreme reel, on a graphite series rod. Not the extreme rod.

I still have one extreme reel that I used heavily for plenty of years. First baitcaster I ever bought, and while I don't use it much at all anymore, it is/was a pretty solid reel. 

I definitely preferred the mag brakes over centrifugal brakes when trying to figure out a casting reel.

Whatever you decide, don't go with the "Bass Pro Exclusive" TD Pro Daiwa rods or reels. The reels are essentially an Exceler, and the rods are a Procyon. Last I saw, BPS was charging $120 for the reel (versus $70 for the Exceler) and $100 for the rod ($60 for a Procyon). Just a heads up, if that was something you were considering.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The BPS Extreme combo is a great combo for the money. The rod is sensitive and the reel is smooth and cast great. I have the older model wide spool reel with 5 bearings and it has held up extremely well the last three years. I have it paired up with the 7'-6" medium heavy telescopic rod. I mainly use the combo to cast lipless crankbaits and smaller swimbaits.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

BPS reel are good until something breaks! Then you cannot get parts. The reels with the best parts availability are Shimano and Ambassadeur. They both have reels in your price range especially on E-Bay. These two brands are also the highest rated.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

While it is a little more than $100, I went ahead and ordered a Shimano Citica CI200E w/ a Fish Eagle II combo from Cabelas. I fully intended to purchase everything off of ebay, but when I did the math, it seems I could not get as good a deal due to how expensive it is to ship a 6' 6" rod. I did opt for the two piece rod, only because I want to make sure I don't crush the tip off in the car window the first week I have it. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

This is quite a step for me, I have never spent more than $50 on a rod/reel combo and this one is nearly 3 times that. I got the 6'6" MH fast action rod which should work well for me. It says it should arrive 05.06.09, however I think there may be a Cabelas distribution center in/near Columbus, OH. My buddy ordered a rod/reel once and got it the next day with standard shipping.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

They ship out of Wheeling WV. I've got things next day from them also standard ground shipping.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

That makes sense, but, whenI called the Wheeling, WV store to ask if they had it in stock, the nudnik on the other end said they did not carry it; that it must be an online only thing.

I probably could have driven there and back for what it would cost to ship it, oh well.


----------



## PROWLER58 (Apr 14, 2009)

About 20 years ago I had several different baitcasters,and I came acrossed the Shimano Curado. I now fish only with the Curado. Id rather have less reels and higher quality.You will spend more than you wanted to,and youll be glad you did.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

It is due to arrive today just in time for the weekend! Fishing in the rain!


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

BPS Extreme Combo's $109. Can't beat spending a few extra dollars for a nice setup.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Go to Dick's. They are selling an excellent starter reel for $49. Originally $89. The Daiwa
Capricorn. It will cast small baits and has external brake adjustment for those who are just starting to fish with a higher quality baitcaster. You can't go wrong at that price. They are available LH or RH. Go get 'em boys!
ErieReelWorks.com


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats! I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Used the rod and feel for hours today and although I still managed to catch 0 bass, it worked flawlessly. Def. a good investment. Now, I just gotta add the fish!


----------

